# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ցիտրուսներ

## Rammstein

Ցիտրուսներից ո՞րն եք նախընտրում...

----------


## Երկնային

_Բոլոր-բոլոր ցիտրուսները սիրու~մ եմ…  _

----------


## Սամվել

> _Բոլոր-բոլոր ցիտրուսները սիրու~մ եմ…  _


+1 :Cool:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ցիտրուսներից ո՞րն եք նախընտրում...


Սաղ բացի գրեյպֆրուտից  :Bad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Գրեյպֆրուտ ու դեղին ապելսին չեմ սիրում/կարմիրն եմ սիրում/  :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

վայ… բ՞ա  լիմոն, թթու բաները,ույ մարմինս փշաքաղվեց,չեմ սիրում

----------


## Rhayader

Գժվում եմ գրեյփֆրուտի համար:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

մանդարին 4ever  :Hands Up:

----------


## aerosmith

օօօօօօ, ինչ հարազատ թեմայա :Hands Up: , ցիտրուսի մանյակ եմ, շաատ եմ սիրում, ուրեմն մանդարին, նարինջ և անանաս :Hands Up: , իսկ գռեյփֆրուտ չգիտեմ խի էդքան էլ չէ :Sad:  
վոբշմ 120 կիլո մանդարինը իմ համար մի օրա

----------


## Ռեդ

> օօօօօօ, ինչ հարազատ թեմայա, ցիտրուսի մանյակ եմ, շաատ եմ սիրում, ուրեմն մանդարին, նարինջ և անանաս, իսկ գռեյփֆրուտ չգիտեմ խի էդքան էլ չէ 
> վոբշմ 120 կիլո մանդարինը իմ համար մի օրա


Ես էլ եմ գժվում մանդարինի համար  :Hands Up:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես էլ եմ գժվում մանդարինի համար


Ես էլ...

Մեկ էլ գրեյպֆրուտ եմ շատ սիրում...  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես էլ նոր տարին եմ շատ սիրում,որովհետև մանդարին ա լինում  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես էլ նոր տարին եմ շատ սիրում,որովհետև մանդարին ա լինում


 :LOL:  :Hands Up:  Ես փոքր ժամանակ մի օր էնքան մանդարին եմ կերել ալերգիա եմ ստացել  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Բայց դե հիմա էտ ալերգիան չկա.. ու ես էլ մանդարինի գիժ եմ...

Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ սիրում եմ սաղ Ցիտրոսներն էլ... մեկը մի քիչ շատ մեկը մի քիչ քիչ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սիրում եմ բոլորը, հատկապես կիտրոն ու լայմ  :Love:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Սիրում եմ բոլորը, հատկապես կիտրոն ու լայմ


Ամոթ չլինի  :Blush:  հարցնելը լայմը ո՞րն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ամոթ չլինի  հարցնելը լայմը ո՞րն ա


Լայմ

----------


## Սամվել

> Լայմ


Էտ Լիմոնից ի՞նչովա տարբերվում... կներեք էլի գեղից եկած մարդ եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էտ Լիմոնից ի՞նչովա տարբերվում... կներեք էլի գեղից եկած մարդ եմ


Լրիվ ուրիշ համ ունի  :Wink:  

Համ էլ լայմից շատ համով լիմոնադ են սարքում, կոչվում ա լայմեյդ  :Love:

----------


## Rhayader

Ես իրան նախընտրում եմ մոխիտոյի ու լոնգ-այլենդ այս թիի մեջ)))

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանուր առմամբ բոլոր ցիտրուսներն էլ սիրում եմ, քանի որ թթու շատ եմ սիրում։  :Nyam:  Մինչև ԱՄՆ գալս մենակ գրեjփֆրութ չէի սիրում, քանի որ Հայաստանում մենակ կարմիր գրեյփֆրութ էի կերել ու չէի հավանել, իսկ ԱՄՆ–ում կերա նաև դեղին ու վարդագույն տեսակները, որոնցից ամենաշատը սիրում եմ վարդագույնը  :Love: , հետո՝ դեղինը, իսկ կարմիրը շարունակում եմ չսիրել։

----------


## Kuk

Լիմոն եմ քվեարկել :Love:  Շատ եմ սիրում :Love:  Որ սիրտս շատ ա ուզում, առանց կտրելու ուտում եմ :Nyam:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լիմոն եմ քվեարկել Շատ եմ սիրում Որ սիրտս շատ ա ուզում, առանց կտրելու ուտում եմ


Բայց տեղյա՞կ ես, որ հարցումը բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն ունի, այսինքն՝ ցանկության դեպքում կարող էիր բոլոր տարբերակների օգտին էլ քվեարկել։  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Լիմոն եմ քվեարկել Շատ եմ սիրում Որ սիրտս շատ ա ուզում, առանց կտրելու ուտում եմ


Նայած վախտ, մեկ-մեկ որ հավեսս տալիս ա մի 5-6 հատ լիմոն առանց կանգ առնելու խժռում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Բայց տեղյա՞կ ես, որ հարցումը բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն ունի, այսինքն՝ ցանկության դեպքում կարող էիր բոլոր տարբերակների օգտին էլ քվեարկել։


Հա, գիտեմ :Smile:  Ուղղակի լիմոն շատ եմ սիրում, իսկ մյուսները հավասարաչափ, ոչ էնքան շատ :Smile: 



> Նայած վախտ, մեկ-մեկ որ հավեսս տալիս ա մի 5-6 հատ լիմոն առանց կանգ առնելու խժռում եմ


Կայֆ ա չէ՞ :Nyam:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա, գիտեմ Ուղղակի լիմոն շատ եմ սիրում, իսկ մյուսները հավասարաչափ, ոչ էնքան շատ
> 
> 
> Կայֆ ա չէ՞


Իմ խելքն էլ ա գնում լիմոնի համար  :Love: 

Հիմա ձեր գրածները կարդում եմ, բերանիս ջրերը գնում են  :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Լիմոն եմ քվեարկել Շատ եմ սիրում Որ սիրտս շատ ա ուզում, առանց կտրելու ուտում եմ


վուուուույ բերանս ջուր լցվեց,Կուկ ոնց ես տենց ուտում? :Shok:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լիմոն եմ քվեարկել Շատ եմ սիրում Որ սիրտս շատ ա ուզում, առանց կտրելու ուտում եմ





> Նայած վախտ, մեկ-մեկ որ հավեսս տալիս ա մի 5-6 հատ լիմոն առանց կանգ առնելու խժռում եմ


Իմ օրի մարդիկ են :Hands Up:   :Nyam: , մենք տանը լիմոնի ծառ ունենք, վրան  11 հատ  լիմոն, ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում  :Aggressive:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իմ օրի մարդիկ են , մենք տանը լիմոնի ծառ ունենք, վրան  11 հատ  լիմոն, ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Ես էլ լիմոնի ծառ ունեմ։ Էս վեջերս էլ ծաղկեց։ Հիմա վրան լիմոններ կան, բայց դեռ շաաաա՜տ փոքր են։ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Ես մանգո եմ շատ սիրում :Smile:  :Nyam:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես մանգո եմ շատ սիրում


Չգիտեի, որ մանգոն ցիտրուս ա...  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Չգիտեի, որ մանգոն ցիտրուս ա...


Ցիտրուս չէ՞… Բա ի՞նչ է :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ես ամենաշատը կարմիր նարինջն եմ սիրում , ամենաքաղցրն է  :Nyam: 


Իսկ կիվին ցիտրուս չի՞ կիվի էլ եմ շատ սիրում  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մանդարին :Love:  Կիվի :Love:  Գրեյֆրուտ :Bad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, կիվին էլ ցիտրուս չի....  :LOL: 

Հեսա էս թեման կդարձնեք, ով ինչ միրգ է սիրում...

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժող, կիվին էլ ցիտրուս չի.... 
> 
> Հեսա էս թեման կդարձնեք, ով ինչ միրգ է սիրում...


2 հատ նոր ցիտրուս արդեն հայտվել ա` մանգո, կիվի։  :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ժող, կիվին էլ ցիտրուս չի.... 
> 
> Հեսա էս թեման կդարձնեք, ով ինչ միրգ է սիրում...


_Կիվին ցիտրուսա, Հայկ… ինքը ուղղակի մաքուր միրգ չի, այլ արհեստական մեթոդով ստացվող, իմ իմանալով` կիտրոնի, լայմի, տենց լիքը ցիտրուսների խաչասերումով են ստանում… դրա համար էլ ահավոր վիտամինոտ միրգ ա ինքը… 

սիրում եմ կիվի… 

այ մանգոն ցիտրուս չի…_

----------


## Kuk

> վուուուույ բերանս ջուր լցվեց,Կուկ ոնց ես տենց ուտում?


Լի, նենց համով ա, չես պատկերացնի: Էն բարակ դոլկաներով որ ուտում ես, էդ ուրիշ ա լրիվ, իսկ սենց, որ խնձորի պես կծում ուտում ես, ուրիշ ա :Love: 




> Իմ օրի մարդիկ են , մենք տանը լիմոնի ծառ ունենք, վրան  11 հատ  լիմոն, ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում


Վաաախ :Nyam:  Ծառից լիմոնը պոկել ուտելու հաճույքը չեմ զգացել: Ինձ կանչի ձեր տուն լիմոն ուտելու էլի մի օր :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող, կիվին էլ ցիտրուս չի.... 
> 
> Հեսա էս թեման կդարձնեք, ով ինչ միրգ է սիրում...


Ինչքան հասկացա, մարդիկ կան, որոնց համար բոլոր թթու մրգերը ցիտրուս են, մարդիկ էլ կան, որոնք բոլոր արևադարձային մրգերն են ցիտրուսի տեղ անցկացնում։  :Jpit:  Կիվին ցիտրուս չի, ու նույնիսկ եթե ուրիշ մրգերի խաչասերումից ստացված լիներ (չնայած էդպես էլ չի), ապա էլի չէր կարող ցիտրուս լինել. ախր բացի թթվությունից, ցիտրուսներին բնորոշ ուրիշ ոչ մի հատկանիշ չունի էդ միրգը։ 

Ի դեպ, մի հատ էլ ցիտրուս գիտեմ՝ *պամելո*, նաև չինական գրեյփֆրութ է կոչվում։ Գրեյփֆրութին շատ նման միրգ է, բաց դեղնականաչավուն կլեպով, կլեպը գրեյփֆրութից ավելի հաստ է ու մի տեսակ սպունգանման, միջուկը՝ բաց դեղնավուն՝ սպիտակին խփող, համը գրեյփֆրութից մի քիչ ավելի մեղմ է կարծես, չափն էլ՝ ավելի մեծ, այսինքն՝ ամենամեծ գրեյփֆրութի չափից մինչև բասկետբոլի գնդակի չափ կարող է լինել, կշռում է մոտավորապես 1-2 կգ։ Կարծում եմ՝ գրեյփֆրութ սիրողները սա էլ կհավանեն։ (Բայց ինչ գովազդային բնույթի տեքստ ստացվեց  :LOL: ), չնայած ես, այնուամենայնիվ, նախընտրում եմ գրեյփֆրութը։ 
Ահա պամելոյի նկարները.

----------


## Լեո

Ո՞վ կարող է ասել՝ ի՞նչ է ցիտրուսը և ինչո՞վ է այն տարբերվում մյուս մրգերից:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ես սիրում եմ նարինջ ու մանդարին :Nyam:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ո՞վ կարող է ասել՝ ի՞նչ է ցիտրուսը և ինչո՞վ է այն տարբերվում մյուս մրգերից:


Ց վիտամինի գերակշռությամբ  :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ժող, կիվին էլ ցիտրուս չի.... 
> 
> Հեսա էս թեման կդարձնեք, ով ինչ միրգ է սիրում...


Մանդարինը ցիտրուս ա չ՞է :LOL: ես դա եմ սիրում միայն ցիտրուսներից :Love:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ո՞վ կարող է ասել՝ ի՞նչ է ցիտրուսը և ինչո՞վ է այն տարբերվում մյուս մրգերից:


Հա էլի օրինակ Ի՞նչի բանանը ցիտրուս չի  :Not I:  

Չէ որ ես նրան սիրում եմ  :Love:  :This:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հա էլի օրինակ Ի՞նչի բանանը ցիտրուս չի  
> 
> Չէ որ ես նրան սիրում եմ


բա տենաս ինչի՞ Ինքը ցիտրուս չի  :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հա էլի օրինակ Ի՞նչի բանանը ցիտրուս չի  
> 
> Չէ որ ես նրան սիրում եմ


Ես կենսաբան չեմ, մենակ ասեմ, որ իմ հասկանալով դրանք նույն ընտանիքի պտուղներ են։ Բանանը կամ կիվին չեն մտնում այդ ընտանիքի մեջ։ Չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե դրանց առանձնահատկությունը կոնկրետ որն ա։

Հա մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ կա ավելի քան 50 տեսակի ցիտրուսային բույս։ Ուղղակի հարցման մեջ ես նշել եմ նրանք, որոնք ՀՀ-ում հիմնականում հանդիպում են։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> _Կիվին ցիտրուսա, Հայկ… ինքը ուղղակի մաքուր միրգ չի, այլ արհեստական մեթոդով ստացվող, իմ իմանալով` կիտրոնի, լայմի, տենց լիքը ցիտրուսների խաչասերումով են ստանում… դրա համար էլ ահավոր վիտամինոտ միրգ ա ինքը… 
> 
> սիրում եմ կիվի… 
> 
> այ մանգոն ցիտրուս չի…_


Չէ, Նյութ ջան, տենց չի: Կիվին իսկական միրգ է, ավելի ճիշտ հատապտուղ, որը բնական վիճակում աճում է Չինաստանում, դրա համար էլ մի ժամանակ անվանել են Chinese Gooseberry, ու ցիտրուսների հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունի  :Wink: 



> Ես կենսաբան չեմ, մենակ ասեմ, որ իմ հասկանալով դրանք նույն ընտանիքի պտուղներ են։ Բանանը կամ կիվին չեն մտնում այդ ընտանիքի մեջ։ Չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե դրանց առանձնահատկությունը կոնկրետ որն ա։
> 
> Հա մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ կա ավելի քան 50 տեսակի ցիտրուսային բույս։ Ուղղակի հարցման մեջ ես նշել եմ նրանք, որոնք ՀՀ-ում հիմնականում հանդիպում են։


Ինչքան ես գիտեմ, իսկական ցիտրուսների չորս թե հինգ տեսակ կա, մնացածները տարբեր ցիտրուսներից ստացված հիբրիդներ են:

Ուլու, պոմելո ես էլ եմ փորձել, ու ոչ մի առանձնահատուկ բան չկար էդ մրգի մեջ: Մեկա գրեյպֆրուտը ավելի լավն ա քան պոմելոն  :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Սաղ բացի գրեյպֆրուտից


+1.

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչքան ես գիտեմ, իսկական ցիտրուսների չորս թե հինգ տեսակ կա, մնացածները տարբեր ցիտրուսներից ստացված հիբրիդներ են:


Հա, ինչքան գիտեմ՝ չորս տեսակ՝ մանդարին, նարինջ, կիտրոն, գրեյփֆրութ։ 



> Ուլու, պոմելո ես էլ եմ փորձել, ու ոչ մի առանձնահատուկ բան չկար էդ մրգի մեջ: Մեկա գրեյպֆրուտը ավելի լավն ա քան պոմելոն


Դե հա, ես էլ էի էդ ասում, էլի։  :Jpit:  Միակ առանձնահատուկ բանը չափսն ա։  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ բոլոր ցիտրուսներն էլ սիրում եմ, քանի որ թթու շատ եմ սիրում։  Մինչև ԱՄՆ գալս մենակ գրեjփֆրութ չէի սիրում, քանի որ Հայաստանում մենակ կարմիր գրեյփֆրութ էի կերել ու չէի հավանել, իսկ ԱՄՆ–ում կերա նաև դեղին ու վարդագույն տեսակները, որոնցից ամենաշատը սիրում եմ վարդագույնը , հետո՝ դեղինը, իսկ կարմիրը շարունակում եմ չսիրել։


Ես մենակ կարմիրն եմ փորձել  :Bad:  Տենաս մյուսները ոնց են  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ամենաշատը նարինջն են սիրում, մի օրվա մեջ մի քանի հատ հանգիստ կարող եմ ուտել: Վերջերս եմ հայտնաբերել:  :Jpit:  Որ հյութի նկատմամբ ոչ ձգողություն չունեմ, դրա համար եմ զարմացել էլի: Երկրորդ տեղում մանդարինն է, էդ էլ մանկական հաճույքներից է մնացել: Կիվին էլ եմ շատ սիրում: (տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ ցիստրուս ա, թե չէ)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ես էլ բոլորի օգտին քվեարկեցի, բացի լիմոնից: Լիմոնը սիրում եմ մենակ ուտելիքների վրա լցնել, հատկապես ձկան, մսեղենի ու ոսպի (ջրիկ չէ, փլավի նման սարքած)  :Love: : Մեկ էլ որ կոկորդս լավ չի լինում, էդ ժամանակ եմ դիլիմ-դիլիմ ուտում մեղրի հետ, համարյա մի ամբողջ լիմոն, ու ատամներս սկսում են սրսռալ ու ցավալ, դրա համար էդքան էլ չեմ սիրում լիմոն:

Մանդարինը վերջին երեք տարիներին եմ սկսել սիրել, առաջ էնքան էլ չէի սիրում:
Նարինջ  :Love: : Նարնջի հյութ :լօվե: Կարմիր նարնջի հյութ :լօվե: Բայց կարմիր նարինջ չեմ կերել :/
Գրեյփֆրուտ ես էլ մի ժամանակ չէի սիրում, որովհետև դառը մասերը ուտում էի հետը, իսկ հիմա շատ եմ սիրում: Պամելան էլ ա լավը  :Smile: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, Պամելա չէ, պոմելո ա  :Jpit:  Դրան ինչ ասես չեն ասում, էլ Պամելայի ծիծիկներ, էլ Պամելայի կրծքեր, էլ Պամելա ստինքներ, բայց իսկական անվանումը պոմելո ա ու ինքը Անդերսոնի հետ վաբշե կապ չունի  :Jpit:

----------

Ներսես_AM (18.05.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ժող, Պամելա չէ, պոմելո ա  Դրան ինչ ասես չեն ասում, էլ Պամելայի ծիծիկներ, էլ Պամելայի կրծքեր, էլ Պամելա ստինքներ, բայց իսկական անվանումը պոմելո ա ու ինքը Անդերսոնի հետ վաբշե կապ չունի


 Ռուֆ, ես դիտմամբ եմ տենց ասում, որովհետև Անդերսոնին ա հիշեցնում  :Jpit: :

----------

